# shrimp and scallops bacon wrapped



## miamirick (Aug 29, 2010)

made some apps for the wifes bday party today

marinaded in some honey teriyaki for about an hour then wrap in bacon and on the smoker for about 1 1/2 hours




















these were gone in about five minutes


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome surprised they lasted that long!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 29, 2010)

made some burnt ends also to snack on













theses are always tasty


----------



## miamirick (Aug 29, 2010)

also threw some cheddarworst on the grill for grandma


----------



## rdknb (Aug 29, 2010)

that all looks good


----------



## chefrob (Aug 29, 2010)

looks good rick!


----------



## bikr4jc (Mar 20, 2011)

What temp did you smoke the shrimp and scallops??


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

Man o man Rick, talk about great finger food. Each photo got better. I see why they didn't last long. I'm surprised you got the camera out in time to get the photo's!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 20, 2011)

That all looks tasty, as always!!   What else did Mrs. Miami get for her birthday dinner? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2011)

This thread is more than 6 months old, but I'd like to thank "bikr4jc" for digging it out of the archives!!!

Everything looks GREAT, Rick!

Shrimp & scallops wrapped in Bacon!

My absolute favorite Appetizers!!!!

I once told my son, "If you don't have scallops wrapped in Bacon at your wedding, I'm leaving!"

I was kidding, but they had them.

In fact he told all of the scallop servers to take their trays to me first---then the rest of the crowd!"

Somebody raised that kid right!

Bear


----------



## real57vetteguy (Mar 24, 2011)

Man,thats looking tasty, seafood is one of my favorite in the smoker. I do scallops alot, I usually wrap in bacon, half cooked on the stove, put them in a pan with butter, dill rosemary and a touch of cajun seasoning and they are just fantastic. I did some lobster tails recently and they were by far the best lobster I have ever eaten! Yours look incredible


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job Rick - I could eat a lot of that for sure


----------



## yellow jacket (Nov 4, 2012)

Trying to find some advise on scallops smoking is getting frustrating.  People start a good thread then people ask questions but the thread starter never seems to answer the questions.  Like this one, no temps shown .


----------

